# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الاخوه الصفويين خدمة لاخوكم عاااااااااااااجله

## yassirali66

*الاخوه الاحباب الافاضل
حقيقه لقد اتصلت بالاخ المجمر كي يبحث لي عن اطار مقاس 22 ومعه انبوبته لعجله لزوي الاحتياجات الخاصه.
فقد اقعد المرض ابني"علي" وهو في الصف الثالث الاساس وقد استهلكت اطاراته  تماما وكنت اظن انه توجد بالاسواق ولكني صدمت حينما علمت بانه لا يوجد  بالابيض وتقريبا الخرطوم.
فارجو من الاخوه بالعاصمه البحث عن اطار مقاس 22 .
المرجو من الاخوه بالداخل والخارج البحث والاتصال بي بالتلفون 0911951631
0122368558. والتحويل اما بنكي او عن طريق تحويل رصيد.
وساكون شاكرا ومقدرا





*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

* 
   		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
                        	*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*ربنا يعينك أبو على على مبتلاك ويحغل على الصفوى الصغير زخرا ونورك لأسرتك
 وإنشاء الله الصفوه على العهد ربنا يقدرنا لحل هذه المشكله والله المستعان
*

----------


## حودا

*نسأل الله ان يحفظة ويمن عليه بنعمة الشفاء
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*الاخ ياسر ..
إن جيت تطلبنا بضي العين ما بنقدر نحن نقول لا لا
انت عزيز و غالى و ابنك ابننا..
ونقول لي ابننا علي ..
بنحبك نحنا و ما قادرين عن حبك نتخلا ..
نتخلا عن الوجه البشبه ضي القمره الناعس طلا ...
كل الآمال الله يخليك و يحرسك من عين الناس الله ..
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*نسأل الله ان يحفظة ويمن عليه بنعمة الشفاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يوفق مساعيك ياحبيب
وباذن الله تنقضي امور الابن علي قريبا بفضل جهود الصفوة التي لاتكل ولاتمل ابدا

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم تولاه بعافيتك ومده بقوتك يا قوي معين
*

----------


## مغربي

*اللهم اشفيه انت الشافي شفاء لا يقادر سقما
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*لا حوله ولاقوه الا بالله العلي العظيم 
ياسر ربنا يعظم اجركم ويهون مصابكم 
واتمني الشفاء العاجل للابن الحبيب علي 
ياريت ياحبيب لوكنت في الخرطوم كنت 
قلعت ليك العجل من تحت الارض 
انا فى الدلنج هنا وح اختو فى بالى ان شاء الله
ياشافى يامعافى يالله 
عين واصابتو والله

*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكل العجله اطفالي وليست بالنوع العادي


*

----------


## yassirali66

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

Translarna هو اول دواء من نوعه يتم الموافقة عليه من قبل الاتحاد الاوروربي ومنظمي الادوية لمكافحة شكل من اشكال ضمور العضلات
 المعروف بضمور دوشين للعضلات الذي هو سبب وراثي يسبب تدريجيا ضعف وفقدان وظيفة العضلات

 تمت الموافقة لاول مرة على هذا الدواء من قبل منظمي الادوية ويشيد الخبراء بانه شئ تاريخي
 الدواء ايضا معروف باسم ataluren يمكن الجسم من تصنيع بروتين الديستروفين
 لتجاوز الخلل وليقاوم تلف العضلات في الاطفال الذين يعانون من المرض

 تم ترخيص الدواء في اطار تدابير خاصة يسمح لعلاج الامراض التي تهدد الحياة والتي لا يوجد لها دواء بديل آخر متاح
 يقول الخبراء انه يمكن استخدام الدواء في الاطفال المصابين الذين تزيد اعماره عن خمسة والقادرين على المشي

 موافقة الاتحاد الاوروبي ستسمح بتوافر الدواء في 28 دولة من الدول الاعضاء في الاتحاد الاوروبي
 ايضا موافقة الاتحاد الاوروبي قد يعني توافر الدواء في المملكة المتحدة في غضون ستة اشهر 
 تم رفض الدواء مسبقا في يناير كانون الثاني وتم اصدار القرار الجديد بعد  اعادة النظر في الادلة والبيانات الجديدة من الشركة المصنعة من الولايات  المتحدة 

 هذا ما لخصته اخ ياسر من عدة مقالات من مواقع طبية متعددة ومعتمدة

 ان شاء الله بداية علاج وشفاء تام لــ علي ولكل المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض
بلغ علي منا السلام
دكتوره جيهان

*

----------


## maxx48

*افيدك غدا من صيدلية محمد سعيد شارع الدكاترة ان شاء الله ....تلفوني 0912703410
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*في الانتظار
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم اشفي ابننا علي بن ياسر بن علي شفاء لايغادر سقما . بأذن الاخ الكريم ياسر سوف اقوم بجوله غدا الجمعة بالبحث عن المطلوب  بمدني وباذن الله عند العثور علي المطلوب سوف اقوم بارساله لك بالبص الي الابيض واعتبرها هديه لابننا علي  ندعو له دوما بالشفاء
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تشكرات اخونا ابراهيم عطيه
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس اشفه انت الشافى لا شفاء الا شفاؤك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أخي ياسر 
أدعو الله للإبن علي بالشفاء العاجل..
أللهم أشف أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما..

للفائدة فقد أصيبت إبنة أخي بهذا المرض منذ خمس سنوات, وقد تم علاجها لدى أفضل وأشهر طبيب أطفال بالرياض وهو الدكتور المريخي العظيم د. مأمون عبدالرحمن مختار (شقيق الموسيقي حافظ عبدالرحمن)..
وأذكر أنه قام بعلاجها بحقن تؤخذ بين فقرات السلسلة الفقرية..
إذا رغبت أن أستشيره في حالة الإبن فارسل لي صورة من تقرير طبي للإبن على إيميلي [email protected] أو ذهبت للدكتور مامون في عيادته وزودته برقم هاتفك ليتم ترتيب لقاء لك معه في إحدى زياراته للسودان..
بخصوص إطارات الكرسي المتحرك.. سأبحث عن الخيار الأفضل وأرسل لك رسالة بخصوصه..
أكرر الدعوات من المولى القدير أن يشفي لك الابن ياسر وأن يصبرك على ما ابتلاكم إنه سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الاخ عمار
لقد كان تقرير المرض كالاتي:-
الابن علي يعاني من ضمور العضلات دوشين وهو مرض نادر يصيب واحد كل 3500طفل هو سبب وراثي يسبب تدريجيا ضعف وفقدان وظيفة العضلات
لاحظنا عليه في بادي الامر ان مشيته اصبحت كمشية البطه ولا يستطيع صعود الدرج والسلالم ويقع باستمرار
رفعت تقرير بخصوص نهوضه من علي الارض وكان مطابقا لحالات الدوشين.
سافرنا به للخرطوم واكدو لنا انه دوشين ولا علاج له

طالبونا باخذ عينه(خزعه) من عضلة الرجل للفحص ولكن هنالك اطباء حذرونا من ذلك وثانيا مافائده العينه ولا يوجد علاج


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شفاه الله يا ياسر،
وسنبحث هنا عن ما يمكن توفره ونراسلك ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*اللهم اشفيه انت الشافي شفاء لا يقادر سقما
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*اخونا ياسر لقد ادميت قلوبنا ولا اعتراض على حكم الله سوف اكون فى دبى الاسبوع القادم بأذن الله وسوف افيدك بما نحصل عليه لابننا على مع تمنياتنا بالشفاء العاجل بحول الله وقوته
*

----------


## parma

*نسأل المولى  عز وجل الشفاء العاجل والتااااام   لابننا   وليس  على  الله  بكتير .. والله  افرحني  تفاعل  الصفوة  والنخوة   الكراام  وإن شالله  نوفق  في مانسعى 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*اعانك الله  وانعم ابنك بالشفاء انشاء الله الحبيب ياسر
                        	*

----------


## brokhia

*اعانك الله وانعم ابنك بالشفاء انشاء الله الحبيب ياسر
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
اخوتى  احبائى لمتابعة حالة  علوبة  ادخلوا   على  الرابط 
من  الالف  الى الياء 

او يمكنك البحث في قوقل:
ملتقي الاطباء العرب-قسم الاستشارت الطبيه وستجد الموضوع بعنوان
(مرض الدوتشن ابني علي يحتاج مساعدتكم

هنا  للمتابعة
الطبية 



 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
ضمور العضلات المسمى ضمور دوشين للعضلات Duchenne muscular dystrophy
 نسسبة الى مكتشفها هي اكثر الامراض الوراثية العصبية العضلية انتشارا
 يصيب حوالي واحد من كل 3600 فرد
 تكون الوراثة عن طريق سمة مرتبطة بالكروموسوم الجنسي x بشكل متنحي
 في هذه الحال يصيب الذكور فقط بانتقال كروموسوم اكس متعلل من الام التي تكون حاملة فقط للمرض وليس لديها  اعراض
 وفي حوالي 30 % يكون عن طريق توالد طفرة جينية جديدة اي لا يوجد تاريخ عائلي للمرض 
 يحدث المرض نتيجة انعدام  في بروتين يسمى الديستروفين dystrophin او نقص شديد في نسبه نتيجة خلل في الجين المشفر
 يتصف المرض بتضخم في العجول ( عضلات خلفية الساق ) ، والضعف التدريجي للعضلات الحركية ،  انخفاض في مستوى او حاصل الذكاء ، 
 وزيادة في  النسيج الضام في العضلات.
 اول عرض قد يعاني منه المريض هو عدم القدرة على السيطرة على الراس بعد اكمال عمر 3 اشهر
 والمشي ايضا يكون في عمر طبيعي ولكن يظهر ضعف في عضلات الحوض مما يجعل صدر الطفل متجه للامام حالة الوقوف
 للتغلب على هذا الضعف هذا في عمر حوالي سنتين
 مشكلة عدم القدرة على النهوض من الارض تبدا في عمر حوالي 3 سنوات وتتضح في عمر 5-6 سنوات 
 تسمى بعلامة كاور Gowers sign الموضحة بالصورة ادناه



 ويكون لدى الطفل مشي يشبه مشية البط او مشية متهادية على الطرفين
 يقدر المصاب على المشي لعمر محدد ثم تبدا عضلات الاطراف السفلى تدريجيا بالضعف فيتوجب استعمال العربة في عمر حوالي 10-12 سنة
 وهنا قد يحدث معها ايضا جنف في العمود الفقري او انحراف الى احد الجوانب
 عضلات الاطراف العليا تبقى تعمل لوقت اطول
 مشكلة الضعف في العضلات تشمل تدريجيا عضلات الحنجرة .. العضلات التنفسية اوايضا عضلة القلب وتتسبب في تعللها
 يحدث تقلصات في اوتار العضلات
 وتتضخم عضلات العجول او خلف الساق نتيجة تضخم في الياف العضلة ويتكاثر الكولاجين ووتتزايد الدهون في العضلة
 القدرات العقلية تنخفض ولكن اغلب المرضى يمكنهم التاقلم في مدارس عادية
 اعمار المرضى قصيرة لا تتجاوز نصف العقد الثالث وربما نهاية العقد الثاني
 يتم التشخيص بقياس انزيم معين في الدم يسمى الكرياتين فوسفوكاينيز وتكون نسبه عالية جدا

*

----------


## yassirali66

*
دعواتكم  يا صفوة  بكل ما تستطيعون فقد طرق ابي جميع الابواب لعلاجى  وانا مؤمن بقضاء  الله وقدره  
 حالتي تتاخر يوما بعد يوم.انا عن نفسي لا آبه فقط اريد
 ان ازيح الدموع عن خدود امي وازيح الهم عن صدر ابي
واخوتى  واحبابى  

ابائى الصفوة اعمامى الصفوة 
 انا مع زملائي نردد نشيد :
 (تري ماذا اصير عندما اغدو كبيرا
 هل تري اغدو طبيبا او محاميا شهيرااو  لاعبا  فى فرقة  اشبال  المريخ العظيم  واكون  مدافعا  عنه وبروحى وبجسدى الذى انهكه الالم  )
 حقيقه ماذا اصير عندما اغدو كبيرا؟

 اعمامي الصفوه
 ابنكم في انتظارك  العجلة تكون  اطاراتها كبيرة عريضة  عشان  افحط  بيها فى الرملة بتاعت  الابيض 
 لكم تحياتي (ابنكم علي)
عمو حودا
اشكرك  على اتصالك  والسؤال  عن حالتى والخبر الذي اسعد ابي
واتمنى ان لا  يصيب احد من  اخوانى  فى المدرسة 
بس  ياعمو 
لما تمشى  العمرة  اقيف  واسال  الله  يشفينى 
وكمان  يشفى  صحبى ود جيرانا كان  بيلعب  معاى لكنه  هسع  عيان عندو ملاريا 
ابنك(علوبة)
اعمامى الصفوة 
دعواتكم لى  تزيدنى قوة اضرب  بيها  الحيطة 
منتظر دعواتكم  
شكرا عم احمد جعفر وعمو سيف الدين وعمو ابراهيم عطيه وكل من اتصل وسال
شكرا علىاتاحتكم لى  الفرصة بان  اكون  معكم  
شايف بابا  مبسوط منكم  يا  صفوة 
وانا كمان  وعمو المجمر كمان 
اللهيوفقكم ويخليكم لبعض 
ابنكم علوبة المريخابى  علىالسكين 

*

----------


## yassirali66

* 
علوبة  حالة  رياضية مشبعة  بحب الاحمر  الوهاج  وتفنن   فى  الحب  بطريقته   الخاصة  علوبة يعرف  جميع  لاعبى  المريخ  ومتابع  جيدا للمباريات ولاعبه   المفضل  موسى الزومة حتى وانه  داخل   البيت وخارجه يرتدى  قميص   موسى  الزومة الرقم   3
يفهم  جيدا من  هو الرئيس  جمال  الوالى 
ويدرى ماهو  منتدى اون لاين والمنتديات المريخيه  

حينما  يتوسد والده ياسر  الفراش غرقان بهموم الدنيا وابتلائتها  ينط فى   صدره  الحنون  بابا  افتح المنتدى  وشارك  واستمتع  مع اخوانك  بابا   لاتنزعج  من امر قدره  الله  لك ولى ان  الفرج  بيده
بابا اخبار  عمو المجمر شنو 
بابا اخبار موسى الزومة شنو 
ياسر  يخرج  من بوتقة الهم الى  رحاب الونسة 
وينسى  كل  هموم  النيا  بفضل  ايمانية  الطفل علوبة 
حاول ان يقول له  الخبر  المحزن  بان موسى  الزومة شطبوه  من المريخ   لم يقدر  حتى الان 










صدقت اخي المجمر
ف علوبه يحب مجتمع الصفوه والصفويين
اذكر عند رحلة عودته من العلاج للمره الاولي اتي اليه الاخوه الصفويين  مهنئين ومباركين واتي الاخ نصر الدين من كوستي مخصوص لمشاركته الفرحه



علوبه لازال يتجه قبلي للكمبيوتر ليعرف اخبار المريخ 
وهو مولع بنجمه موسي الزومه


الطيب تمبول فرحا بعودة علي 
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					





الاخ ياسر تحياتي لك و لابنك علي ياسر و اتمنى له الشفاء العاجل و ربنا يحفظه ليك. ونتمنى أن توفق في إيجاد الإطار .
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مواعيد الدراسه يوم 22/6 ونتمني ان نجد الاطارات قبل الموعد
*

----------


## احمد سليمان احمد

*نسأل الله الشفاء للابن على
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*اخونا عمار الامر جلل ولا وقت للانتظار فقد ذقت مرارة فقد اثنين من ابنائى والفرحة فى عيون اطفالى كانت اكبر من كل شئ حتى من احلامى رغم القضاء بما امر الله فأرجو الاسراع فى مقابلة د.مامون والترتيب معه للحصول على الدواء ونحن بحول الله قادروون على الحصول عليه من كل انحاء الارض وانا اعلم بانك لن تألوا جهدا فى ذلك مع كثير مودتى
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*ايه الدنيا غير لمة ناس في خير او ساعة حزن 
اللهم اني أسألك بإسمك الأعظم الذي اذا سئلت به اجبت واذا استعطيت به اعطيت يا حي يا قيوم ان تمن بالشفاء العاجل على ابني علي ابن اخي اللهم يا قيوم السموات والارض اشفيه شفاء لا يبارح سقما اللهم متعه بالصحة والعافية يا كريم العطاء والجود 

*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

* اللهم آميييييييييييييييين يا من رفعت السماء بغير عمد ويا من كتب على نفسه الرحمة دعوتك باسماءك الحسنى كلها ما اعلم وما لا اعلم دعوتك البر الكريم دعوتك ربى بسر اسمك الاعظم الذى لا يدانيه شئ دعونك ان تشفى ابن اخونا ياسر واجعله شافى معافى واغر به عيون والديه
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نسأل الله الشفاء للابن علي ونتمنى ان يتمكن الصفوة في توفير الاطار باسرع وقت ممكن
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

اخونا عمار الامر جلل ولا وقت للانتظار فقد ذقت مرارة فقد اثنين من ابنائى والفرحة فى عيون اطفالى كانت اكبر من كل شئ حتى من احلامى رغم القضاء بما امر الله فأرجو الاسراع فى مقابلة د.مامون والترتيب معه للحصول على الدواء ونحن بحول الله قادروون على الحصول عليه من كل انحاء الارض وانا اعلم بانك لن تألوا جهدا فى ذلك مع كثير مودتى



شكرا اخي سيف الدين
بالفعل ياعمار ارجو الاسراع في ترتيب مقابله تلفونيه مع الدكتور
رقم تلفوني
0911951631
0122368558
ضروري وعاااااااااااااجل
*

----------


## yassirali66

*او ارسل لي رقم تلفون الدكتور
عااااااااااااااااجل ياعمار
*

----------


## yassirali66

*صوره ل علي بتاريخ 6/6/2014



*

----------


## حوته 1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					


دعواتكم  يا صفوة  بكل ما تستطيعون فقد طرق ابي جميع الابواب لعلاجى  وانا مؤمن بقضاء  الله وقدره  
 حالتي تتاخر يوما بعد يوم.انا عن نفسي لا آبه فقط اريد
 ان ازيح الدموع عن خدود امي وازيح الهم عن صدر ابي
واخوتى  واحبابى  

ابائى الصفوة اعمامى الصفوة 
 انا مع زملائي نردد نشيد :
 (تري ماذا اصير عندما اغدو كبيرا
 هل تري اغدو طبيبا او محاميا شهيرااو  لاعبا  فى فرقة  اشبال  المريخ العظيم  واكون  مدافعا  عنه وبروحى وبجسدى الذى انهكه الالم  )
 حقيقه ماذا اصير عندما اغدو كبيرا؟

 اعمامي الصفوه
 ابنكم في انتظارك  العجلة تكون  اطاراتها كبيرة عريضة  عشان  افحط  بيها فى الرملة بتاعت  الابيض 
 لكم تحياتي (ابنكم علي)
عمو حودا
اشكرك  على اتصالك  والسؤال  عن حالتى والخبر الذي اسعد ابي
واتمنى ان لا  يصيب احد من  اخوانى  فى المدرسة 
بس  ياعمو 
لما تمشى  العمرة  اقيف  واسال  الله  يشفينى 
وكمان  يشفى  صحبى ود جيرانا كان  بيلعب  معاى لكنه  هسع  عيان عندو ملاريا 
ابنك(علوبة)
اعمامى الصفوة 
دعواتكم لى  تزيدنى قوة اضرب  بيها  الحيطة 
منتظر دعواتكم  
شكرا عم احمد جعفر وعمو سيف الدين وعمو ابراهيم عطيه وكل من اتصل وسال
شكرا علىاتاحتكم لى  الفرصة بان  اكون  معكم  
شايف بابا  مبسوط منكم  يا  صفوة 
وانا كمان  وعمو المجمر كمان 
اللهيوفقكم ويخليكم لبعض 
ابنكم علوبة المريخابى  علىالسكين 




ابننا الغالي علي ياسر علي انت ممن نستمد الطموح و القوة منهم و ما مرضك إلا ضيف ثقيل بإذن الله تتخلص منه بدعوات بابا و ماما و كل البحبوك و ترجع لينا اكتر قوة بإرادة الله ...
بدعو ليك في كل صلاة انت و صحبك ربنا يشفيه من الملاريا و انشاء الله اول ما امشي عمرة رمضان ادعو ليك ربنا يشفيك و نشوفك لاعب كبير في المريخ موشح بشعار المريخ .....
عمك مرتضي حواتى  ( حوته 1)
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ابننا الغالي علي ربنا يشفيك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الشافى الله
يا من بيده كل أمر سهل أمر ابننا على ياسر
اللهم خذ بيده وأشفيه الشفاء العاجل انك على كل شئ قدير
يامن تقول للشئ كن فيكون قل كن للابن على ياسر يآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب 
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*تحياتي أخي  
وآسف على التأخير حيث كنت في مهمة خارج الرياض

أرسلت لك جوال الدكتور مأمون مختار برسالة

أدعو الله أن يكون على يديه شفاء الابن علي بامر الله تعالى وبفضله ..
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*اللهم يا ملين الحديد ويا مسهل الشديد ويا منجز الوعيد  

ويا من هو كل يوم في امر جديد اخرج ابننا علي من حلق الضيق 

الي اوسع الطريق بك يدفع ما لا يطق ولا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*اللهم اشفيه وعافيه انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك 

شفاء لا يقادر سقما
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

صوره ل علي بتاريخ 6/6/2014








ربنا يشفيك ويعجل بشفائك الابن علي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*اخي عمار
لقد اتصلت بالدكتور وقد واعدني اليوم الساعه 2ظهرا
لك التحيه
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ربنا يشفيك يا علي ويكتب لك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فوووووق
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*اللهم اشفيه و عافية يارب العالمين ..
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*اللهم نسألك باسمك الشافي اشفي علي ود ياسر -- عاجلا بجودك وكرمك -- وسرك وعلنك -- وانك علي كل شئ قدير -- اللهم استجب لنا -- اللهم امين يارب العالمين 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*للهم اشفيه و عافية يارب العالمين ..
*

----------


## مزمل سعيد

*ربى إنى مسنى الضُر و أنت أرحم الراحمين
اللهم اشف ابننا علي شفاءً ليس بعده سقماً أبداً .. اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التى لا تنام
اللهم اكفه بركنك الذى لا يرام .. واحفظه بعزك الذى لا يُضام .. واكلأه فى الليل وفى النهار
اللهم ارحمه بقدرتك عليه .. أنت ثقته ورجائه يا كاشف الهم يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين
اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلاً غير أجلاً يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه .. اللهم امين
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

اخي عمار
لقد اتصلت بالدكتور وقد واعدني اليوم الساعه 2ظهرا
لك التحيه



تمااااام جدا
أرجو الله أن يجعل د. مامون سببا في شفاء الابن 
ولا تنسى الإكثار من الدعاء حيث دعاء الوالد مستجاب..
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*نرجو من الله ان نسمع اخبارا طيبة عن الابن على وياعمار الله يكثر من امثالك وامثال كل من تفاعل مع ابوعلى 
*

----------


## ابولين

*الحبيب ياسر السلام عليكم اسف  لم ادخل المنبر من زمن    اللهم اشفي علي والبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية   باذن الله من بكرة ساقوم بجولة للبحث عن الدواء
*

----------


## ابولين

*الحبيب ياسر السلام عليكم اسف لم ادخل المنبر من زمن اللهم اشفي علي والبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية باذن الله من بكرة ساقوم بجولة للبحث عن الدواء
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب اشفي علي
                        	*

----------

